# Timberghost hunting club



## timberghost14 (May 12, 2019)

Sorry guys. Timberghost hunting club needs members. We have a 1008 acres  club dues are 400 a year fence in camp ground, food plots. Great place to hunt and camp. You contact me email  timberghost14@gmail.com


----------



## kmckinnie (May 12, 2019)

About what county is this club in. 
What town is close by ?
?


----------



## mikeh2026 (May 12, 2019)

What county?  We are looking for a good club for me, my wife and my 70yr old uncle who doesnt get around very well...  we dont shoot small bucks, some does for the freezer.  30+ yr NRA life member...

mike
478-284-3196


----------



## timberghost14 (May 12, 2019)

kmckinnie said:


> About what county is this club in.
> What town is close by ?
> ?


Dawson county 12 miles outside of Dawsonville on Hwy 52


----------



## paulb1212 (May 12, 2019)

How many members?


----------



## timberghost14 (May 13, 2019)

paulb1212 said:


> How many members?


Around 30 most are old times and dont hunt much


----------



## timberghost14 (May 13, 2019)

mikeh2026 said:


> What county?  We are looking for a good club for me, my wife and my 70yr old uncle who doesnt get around very well...  we dont shoot small bucks, some does for the freezer.  30+ yr NRA life member...
> 
> mike
> 478-284-3196


Club in Dawsonville  is that to far for you guys


----------



## timberghost14 (May 13, 2019)

timberghost14 said:


> Club in Dawsonville  is that to far for you guys


 I think you guys would be a great addition to our club give me you email and I will send you some pics


----------



## Ben1100Mag (May 13, 2019)

Send more info to benathens2@gmail.com Please 

I have 2 boys and myself needing a place to hunt.


----------



## RedRyder (May 13, 2019)

Interested. Can you provide some information about the rules.


----------



## timberghost14 (May 14, 2019)

Call me 7707076975


----------



## Wbowman (May 21, 2019)

timberghost14 said:


> Sorry guys. Timberghost hunting club needs members. We have a 1008 acres  club dues are 400 a year fence in camp ground, food plots. Great place to hunt and camp. You contact me email  timberghost14@gmail.com



Do you still need members


----------

